# The Hercules shoulder routine



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I have just started on this 6 week shoulder building routine that was posted over on an Australian BB forum that I am a member of.

The routine was devised and written by a very reputable member, Fadi, and I have copied it here word for word for your information.

It seems like everyone that has tried this program has seen excellent results.

Fadi may even sign up here to provide advice and clarification if needs be.

Hopefully this will help some of you who need to shock your delts into growth.



> *Hercules shoulders 6 weeks program *
> 
> What you're about to read has been tried and tested. Visual (mirror) results your eyes can see are yours within a fortnight from beginning this routine.
> 
> ...


Original source: http://www.sizematters.com.au/training-workout-advice/30625-hercules-shoulders-6-weeks-program.html


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Seems a bit of a grandiose name for a compound shoulder programme to be honest but sticking to compound moves with a calorie surplus will work for all muscles.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

If I get thick black hair and a beard like the guy in the picture I'm in..


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

did this on tuesday to see how i get on. alot harder than it sounds, couldnt sleep on my sides last night becuase of this! used 30 kg overall on the bar, normally db press 30kg's for 10 reps 3 sets. found it very hard! cheers for linking


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Intense workout, my shoulders feel shattered after doing DB Press and standing side raises after a leg workout, lol.


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

unit said:


> did this on tuesday to see how i get on. alot harder than it sounds, couldnt sleep on my sides last night becuase of this! used 30 kg overall on the bar, normally db press 30kg's for 10 reps 3 sets. found it very hard! cheers for linking





Hard Trainer said:


> Intense workout, my shoulders feel shattered after doing DB Press and standing side raises after a leg workout, lol.


Glad to see some of you guys are trying this. Everyone over on sizematters who has used this 2x week for 6 weeks has seen good gains. I think the key is to reduce your normal weight and go for strict form and hit every rep.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Tried this today with 30kg including the side raises, can hardly lift my arm ATM, dread to think how I will be in the morning!


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

tuktuk said:


> Tried this today with 30kg including the side raises, can hardly lift my arm ATM, dread to think how I will be in the morning!


Strange thing is my shoulders recover really quickly after this workout, even though they are fried by the end of it I think I could do it again the following day!


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

tombsc said:


> Strange thing is my shoulders recover really quickly after this workout, even though they are fried by the end of it I think I could do it again the following day!


Hi Tom,

The reason for the quick recovery means you have a good blood supply to this area of your body. I'm glad you're enjoying the program mate.

Fadi.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Have to admit im not as sore as i thought i would be  Definately the best shoulder workout ive done and will continue to do it twice a week with legs.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> Have to admit im not as sore as i thought i would be  Definately the best shoulder workout ive done and will continue to do it twice a week with legs.


 That's great to hear tuktuk. Please remember that this program is only for 6 weeks before your shoulders would need a different type of stimulation, which would then force them to further adapt and grow. Either that or you would look out for a sign of plateauing (which has many signals sent for us to decipher) and implement the necessary changes.

All power to you mate.

Fadi.


----------

